# One hit wonder metal bands



## Cadavuh (Jan 13, 2010)

There are one hit wonders in pop, hip hop, rock, etc..but who comes to mind when you think of one hit wonders in the metal community? 2 come to my mind



and


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 13, 2010)

dragon force?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2010)

Dream Theater- pull me under

In all honesty even though they are a huge band and are well respected by many that is their only really big hit.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought one hit wonder meant they did one thing then didn't do anythin else, I definately wouldn't call DT a one hit wonder.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Zyklons sawblade ""O"" thing tattooed on my forearm but I dont really think they ever had any "hits" to be honest lol.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 13, 2010)

one hit wonder means they made one song that got popular, but they never managed to get there again with the rest of their music, and they were never heard from again.


----------



## Nickthebogan (Jan 13, 2010)

How can you count Zyklon?


----------



## Auyard (Jan 13, 2010)

I used to be a big ALOL fan, saw them live and they were kick-ass, lots of intensity. Two-Hit wonder band for me.


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 13, 2010)

Nickthebogan said:


> How can you count Zyklon?




[January 2010]

After taking an offical break over two years ago, it has now become the reality that Zyklon is no longer a functional band, and thus the decision is made to formaly split up the band, instead of just letting it decend into nothingness.

As a final release from the band, Candlelight Records will later this year put out a boxset, entitled "The Storm Manifesto", including all three full-length albums with various bonus material.
Zyklon played its final show in Tokyo, Japan on the 28th of September 2007.

All members of Zyklon are still active on various fronts. Samoth is currently in the studio working on the debut album for his new project, The Wretched End. Destructhor is still touring with Morbid Angel, and is still planning to complete a new Myrkskog album with Secthdamon. Trym is mainly working in his tattoo shop, but is scheduled to appear in a new music project soon.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 13, 2010)

Gizmachi?

Unfortunately... they rock!


----------



## Riffer (Jan 13, 2010)

Auyard said:


> I used to be a big ALOL fan, saw them live and they were kick-ass, lots of intensity. Two-Hit wonder band for me.


 I still love A Life Once Lost. They are coming out with a new album sometime this year I believe. They are looking for a new label too I think. I've seen them like 9 or 10 times and everytime was awesome. Really good live band.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, I don't think I would count A Life Once Lost, they are pretty figgin nasty.

Oddly enough I can't think of one at the moment, be back later after I search through the ipod.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 13, 2010)

Considering the lack of media support to point out a single track for the "one hit" criteria, I've always considered a one hit wonder metal band to be a band that releases a single high quality album then dissapears.


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd say Sanctity


----------



## B36arin (Jan 13, 2010)

Europe


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2010)

Ra. Shame because they are an awesome band. Still active fortunately, though 'From One' is still their best selling album. They need more msic videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxd11ysdHYA


----------



## synrgy (Jan 13, 2010)

Can we define "Hit"?

I ask because by _general_ music industry standards (say, Billboard top 200?), most metal bands never see any 'hits'...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 13, 2010)

I always thought Zyklon had some solid albums in the first two discs. Core Solution was always my favorite song from them.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well Cynic ALMOST fell into this category. If they had never released Traced In Air some 15 years later, I'm sure they would have been considered one hit wonders of the metal community.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 13, 2010)

what about spiral architect? I only remember one album from them, but it was totally nuts


----------



## Xarn (Jan 13, 2010)

None of the bands mentioned were really one hit wonders tbh, the nu-metal farce had ALOT of bands hitting it big time with one song then to be forgotten half a year after.

Here's some REAL one hit wonders of metal.









These bands are what I can remember so far.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 13, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> what about spiral architect? I only remember one album from them, but it was totally nuts





Good call.."A Skeptic's Universe" is a great record.



Anyone remember Scatterbrain?


----------



## synrgy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd say there are more one note wonders than one hit wonders in metal. Bands that get the one single that kinda blows up and then you listen to more songs and they all sound exactly like the one single -- like a whole album of 1 song on repeat.

How about bands that I *wish* had been one hit (if any) wonders?

Godsmack
Disturbed


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I actually own the Primer 55 cd


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2010)

A Life Once Lost and Zyklon? Really? I don't agree at all, they are both pretty consistant.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 13, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Well Cynic ALMOST fell into this category. If they had never released Traced In Air some 15 years later, I'm sure they would have been considered one hit wonders of the metal community.



Yeah, Cynic before the reunion pretty much defined "metal one hit wonder".


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 13, 2010)

Coal Chamber come to mind.



Everyone's heard loco. And then after the first album they just dissolved. Though Dez is still ear fucking people with the heavy shit in DevilDriver.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

^^


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 13, 2010)

Also, this



big time


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Also, this
> 
> 
> 
> big time





Yeah, they never did really pass up that song (as far as radio play goes). I still love all the stuff with Ryan McCombs. The newer guy just ain't my cup of tea.




HamBungler said:


> I'd say Sanctity




I was thinking the same thing, but with this song.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2010)

Slayer89 said:


> Yeah, they never did really pass up that song (as far as radio play goes). I still love all the stuff with Ryan McCombs. The newer guy just ain't my cup of tea.



I thought they both sounded quite similar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 13, 2010)

God knows how many bands from the passed metalcore craze.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 13, 2010)

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> Everyone's heard loco.



Actually, the one I always remembered was 'Big Truck', but still -- it was always just the one song that I remembered, and disliked.


----------



## Quantumface (Jan 13, 2010)

i think whether anyone wants to believe it or not job for a cowboy was a one hit wonder. that single song entombment of a machine off of doom was what caused their sceney weney craze on myspace. i still think they are living off that popularity now.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 13, 2010)

Quantumface said:


> i think whether anyone wants to believe it or not job for a cowboy was a one hit wonder. that single song entombment of a machine off of doom was what caused their sceney weney craze on myspace. i still think they are living off that popularity now.




I like them....

And I think they have quite a few better songs than that one...so I'm not sure I'd agree with you on that.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 13, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Actually, the one I always remembered was 'Big Truck', but still -- it was always just the one song that I remembered, and disliked.


 
Haven't listened to Big Truck, i'll throw it on now. Not a huge fan on Nu-Metal, but loco has that really simple but heavy headbanging riff.

Also i could be wrong, but wouldn't you class Living Colour as a one hit wonder? Vernon Reid is an amazing guitarist though, really underrated.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 13, 2010)

If we're including Powerman 5000 and Ra in this category, then we must also include



and


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 13, 2010)

These guys were a PROPER one-hit-wonder. Me and my friend used to listen to this song from a Metal Hammer compilation CD, then I never heard from them EVER again 



Anyone? No? Me neither...


----------



## Dan (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (Jan 13, 2010)

You kiddin' me dude? P.O.D were fuckin huge  Goddam whippersnappers!


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow I'm really disappointed by this thread cause no one so far has posted the ULTIMATE one hit wonder!


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 13, 2010)

...One hit wonder *metal *bands



If we were just going off all one hit wonder bands...this thread would never end.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> You kiddin' me dude? P.O.D were fuckin huge  Goddam whippersnappers!



I was gonna say


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quantumface said:


> i think whether anyone wants to believe it or not job for a cowboy was a one hit wonder. that single song entombment of a machine off of doom was what caused their sceney weney craze on myspace. i still think they are living off that popularity now.



I was gonna mention these dudes before, but the new album was pretty solid.



Mattayus said:


> These guys were a PROPER one-hit-wonder. Me and my friend used to listen to this song from a Metal Hammer compilation CD, then I never heard from them EVER again
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? No? Me neither...




If you like that one song, the rest of the cd is really awesome, but that is their only cd.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah I've got the downthesun CD


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2010)

I have downthesun's CD, never listened to it. 

I like Trapt. 



lucasreis said:


> Gizmachi?
> 
> Unfortunately... they rock!



I loved this band. I talked to Jason a while back and he said they were gonna record album #2 last year. 

So yeah, that was last year.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 13, 2010)

Faith No More - Epic
Living Colour - Cult of Personality
Dream Theater - Pull Me Under
DragonForce - Through The Fire and Flames
Nightwish - I Wish I Had An Angel

I don't really know many others. I've never heard of most of the bands mentioned in this thread.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 14, 2010)

The Faith No More and Nightwish are way off base, but the rest I agree with.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2010)

What other Faith No More or Nightwish songs received decent radio/MTV airplay? That's what I'm calling a "hit" - nothing to do with song quality at all.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2010)

Why is it people are mentioning bands with one good album? Thats not the definition of One-Hit wonders. Thats "A single good album wonder"


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2010)

Prong - Snap your fingers snap your neck?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 14, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> What other Faith No More or Nightwish songs received decent radio/MTV airplay? That's what I'm calling a "hit" - nothing to do with song quality at all.



Faith No More:
From Out of Nowhere
Land of Sunshine
We Care A Lot

Nightwish:
Bye Bye Beautiful
Nemo


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great fucking album. The only band with a one hit wonder that I'd actually LIKE to hear something else from. Shame about the radio edit for the video though :-(






I love that something with an awkward time signature made it kinda big. Also the singer is pretty rad. A cross between Jim Morrison Marilyn Manson and Mike Patton


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 14, 2010)

^ Actually they have other good songs like "Cowards" and "Loyalty".


----------



## synrgy (Jan 14, 2010)

FAITH NO MORE?! Are you kidding me?!

2 seconds on youtube would have sorted you RIGHT OUT on that one. HARDLY a one hit wonder by any stretch of anyone's imagination, no matter the metrics.

faith no more - Google Videos




I thought of one, though I dunno if they qualify as metal, and also I think I only consider them a one-hit-wonder cause I'm American. From what I understand these guys are pretty huge on the other side of the pond? Anyway, the band is Lost Prophets, and the only song of theirs I ever remember reaching our shores with any kind of publicity behind it was "Shinobi Vs Dragon Ninja", back in like 2001-ish.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 14, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I thought of one, though I dunno if they qualify as metal, and also I think I only consider them a one-hit-wonder cause I'm American. From what I understand these guys are pretty huge on the other side of the pond? Anyway, the band is Lost Prophets, and the only song of theirs I ever remember reaching our shores with any kind of publicity behind it was "Shinobi Vs Dragon Ninja", back in like 2001-ish.



The British Press still seems to like to pretend that they're huge, and they make lots of videos where they try & pretend to be American in an effort to fool the European market into thinking they're huge over there. Glad that's not the case.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 14, 2010)

Lozek said:


> The British Press still seems to like to pretend that they're huge, and they make lots of videos where they try & pretend to be American in an effort to fool the European market into thinking they're huge over there. Glad that's not the case.





They're working it from both sides! That's hilarious!


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 14, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Why is it people are mentioning bands with one good album? Thats not the definition of One-Hit wonders. Thats "A single good album wonder"



Yeah it's a bit difficult with metal though. With pop and what not you literally can have a one-hit-wonder, where-as in metal there is no mainstream chart for it as such, and bands generally don't rely on singles sales for popularity, it's more to do with the entire body of work. So by default, to get a one hit wonder in metal is to just release the one album, maybe do a video for it that gets huge but the rest of the stuff is largely unheard.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 14, 2010)

If we are talking about one hit wonders as defined by the US Billboard charts, we would have to include Queensrÿche. Silent Lucidity was their only single to hit Billboard Top 10. All of their albums are all fantastic and they always chart well on "rock charts," but Tate and the boys only hit the big time once. Crazy, huh?


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's another one....not exactly metal, but hard rock enough to qualify


----------



## synrgy (Jan 14, 2010)

Does Extreme count? "More Than Words"... I already hate myself for thinking about it. It's immediately stuck in my head.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 14, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Does Extreme count? "More Than Words"... I already hate myself for thinking about it. It's immediately stuck in my head.


 
Totally counts... That was a big time number one hit. "Hole Hearted" came close at Number 4, though. 

The question is: Are Extreme metal or rock? A discussion for another day.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that ERA is passing through my brain. I think that's where most of our winners will be.

Damn Yankees: "High Enough".


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_(song)

"Epic" is a song by alternative metal band Faith No More. The song was a breakthrough hit single. It was released in 1990 and featured on their third album The Real Thing. It peaked at number nine on the Hot 100, *and was the band's only Top Ten pop hit *in the United States. It is the band's most popular song and a staple in their concerts.

It's also the only song I've ever heard by them, hence my classifying them as a one-hit wonder. If we move over to hair metal there are probably dozens  though now that I'm thinking about it most of them had at least 2 decently successful singles.

Autograph - Turn Up The Radio


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 15, 2010)

Elysia. One of the first deathcore bands I ever heard. They had that one scene kid classic "Incinerate" that everyone throughout the new-age industry knew. As far of the rest of the album, they've got some catchy songs, but no name really comes to light like "Incinerate" does. Everyone knows the whole "Who's the fucking faggot now!?" line, especially if you're a scene kid.

Honestly, there will be someone to quote me to defend the rest of the album, but it's not worth it. They barely achieved a "hit", and even that is granting them a little more then they deserve. I was going to say As Blood Runs Black and Winds of Plague as well, but again, there will be noble defenders of this horrid music that will attack me for it.

As far as older bands, it's hard to judge who's actually a one hit wonder. A band like Carcass, one of my original inspirations, only really has one name you can drop to any average metalhead, and that's "Heartwork". I would never consider them a one hit wonder because I love Carcass so much, but it's debatable. The metal world is still too underground to get a clear idea of what a real metal one hit wonder is. A band like Carcass had one video, and then the world slept on them. It's a shame, some of the bands we all know and love are realistically just one hit wonders to the more general side of the world.


----------



## pom (Jan 18, 2010)

Lordi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattayus said:


>




After this album, I stopped paying attention.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 18, 2010)

They did an album with Billy Corgan producing. Some cool moments. Check out the song I will not fall for you. Also these two below are rad. Calling is a little cheesy in the chorus but I LOVE his vocal production and the timing of the verse is really interesting. They've definitely moved away from the nu-metal sound


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm still baffled.


----------



## Galius (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually liked this band alot back in the day. They have alot of cool songs but this one was played all the time. They put out a 2nd album but it kinda blew.


----------



## primerib (Jan 21, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> dragon force?



LOL. makes me think of that youtube video "DragonForce's greatest hits". too funny


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2010)

TRACES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> TRACES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

